# Are his teeth brushed?



## melasa

Context: An interpreting encounter at the dentist. I'm interpreting for the patient's dad (a child) and the assistant and dentist.

The dental assistant asked the dad, "Are his teeth brushed." Meaning are they brushed at all "period," without emphasis on who, but just the fact, "Are his teeth brushed?"
I thought of, "¿Se les cepilla los dientes?"
Is this sentence the correct translation for this?
Gracias por adelantado


----------



## AlbertoCrakito

¿Mantienen una buena higiene bucal? No sé, di "¿Se cepillan los dientes?" únicamente.


----------



## Sköll

¿Tiene los dientes cepillados?


----------



## melasa

That would be are his teeth brushed right now. I think I might be right, but I would like someone else to check my Spanish.


----------



## neal41

melasa said:


> Context: An interpreting encounter at the dentist. I'm interpreting for the patient's dad (a child) and the assistant and dentist.
> 
> The dental assistant asked the dad, "Are his teeth brushed." Meaning are they brushed at all "period," without emphasis on who, but just the fact, "Are his teeth brushed?"
> I thought of, "¿Se les cepilla los dientes?"
> Is this sentence the correct translation for this?
> Gracias por adelantado


 
Is the patient's dad really a child?

A reasonable question would be

"¿Tiene la costumbre de cepillar los dientes?"

Your sentence is not grammatically correct.

As AlbertoCrakito said, "¿Se cepillan los dientes?" is correct.


----------



## Sköll

melasa said:


> That would be are his teeth brushed right now. I think I might be right, but I would like someone else to check my Spanish.



I'm sorry, but I didn't realize that by "period" you meant regularly.


----------



## AlbertoCrakito

neal41 said:


> Is the patient's dad really a child?
> 
> A reasonable question would be
> 
> "¿Tiene la costumbre de cepillar *cepillarse (verbo pronominal)* los dientes?"


 
Oh, I thought of a dentist asking a father to answer the teeth question about his kids. I was wrong. In that case, my native attempts would be: "¿Se cepilla usted los dientes?" o "¿Tiene usted los dientes cepillados?"


----------



## melasa

Yes I agree with alberto crackito. No, the dad is the father of the the child. My mistake.   
Anyhow, is the construction, " se les cepilla los dientes " wrong? Because it sounds right to me.


----------



## nv1962

Wrong, unless the kid _really_ doesn't do the brushing him/herself, having someone else to brush their teeth for him/her. Therefore:

_¿Se cepilla los dientes?

_Just in case you wonder, the translation of "Does he/she brush his/her teeth him/herself?" would be:

_¿Se cepilla los dientes el/ella mismo/misma?_


----------



## AlbertoCrakito

Well, sintactically, is correct. But, somehow, it's wrong. Don't ask me where the mistake is, but it doesn't sound natural. 
Again, I would say "¿Se cepilla los dientes?" or "¿Se lava los dientes?" or something like that.


----------



## nv1962

It's not "natural" because _¿se les cepilla los dientes?_ is the approximate equivalent of "are his teeth being brushed?" which, well, just isn't current. But you're right: it's not _gramatically_ wrong, it's just not the way people say it.

Note: in the OP the following form is  given in English: "Are his teeth brushed?" > _¿Se cepilló los dientes?_


----------



## neal41

AlbertoCrakito said:


> Well, sintacticallysyntactically, it is correct. But, somehow, it's wrong. Don't ask me where the mistake is, but it doesn't sound natural.
> Again, I would say "¿Se cepilla los dientes?" or "¿Se lava los dientes?" or something like that.


 
First I will make the general comment that if you do not precede your response with a quote, it is often not entirely clear what you are referring to. In other words what is 'it'? I think that you are referring to

Se les cepilla los dientes.

How is this syntactically correct? What is the role of 'les'? I understand the role of 'se' in "Se cepilla los dientes." and I understand the correction that you made in my sentence. Thank you.


----------



## neal41

nv1962 said:


> It's not "natural" because _¿se les cepilla los dientes?_ is the approximate equivalent of "are his teeth being brushed?" which, well, just isn't current. But you're right: it's not _gramatically_ wrong, it's just not the way people say it.
> 
> Note: in the OP the following form is given in English: "Are his teeth brushed?" > _¿Se cepilló los dientes?_


 
"Are his teeth brushed?" is not what people usually say, put it is possible. It is passive voice. It might be used relative to a child and some dental procedure which requires that teeth be brushed prior to the procedure. It seems to me that the most exact translation would use the 'se' passive:

¿Ya se cepillaron los dientes?

Or "¿Los dientes ya han sido cepillados?"


----------



## Sköll

neal41 said:


> How is this syntactically correct?


   Syntactically, it is correct. A verb can have direct object and indirect object. When it is put in passive voice, the direct object becomes the subject of the passive sentence. What happens to the indirect object? 

  Yo (le) di un libro a juan
  Un libro (le) fue dado a Juan.
  Se (le) dio un libro a Juan
  Se le dio un libro

  Juan is still the indirect object of the passive verb ‘fue dado/se dio’.  (And no, I can’t quote a source for this)


----------



## neal41

Sköll said:


> Syntactically, it is correct. A verb can have direct object and indirect object. When it is put in passive voice, the direct object becomes the subject of the passive sentence. What happens to the indirect object?
> 
> Yo (le) di un libro a juan
> Un libro (le) fue dado a Juan.
> Se (le) dio un libro a Juan
> Se le dio un libro
> 
> Juan is still the indirect object of the passive verb ‘fue dado/se dio’. (And no, I can’t quote a source for this)


 
I understand your sentences perfectly. In the case of "Se les cepilla los dientes." if this is passive voice, what is the corresponding active sentence? Who does the brushing and whose teeth are being brushed? Whose interests are represented by the indirect object?


----------



## Sköll

Yo (le) cepillo los dientes a Juan


----------



## neal41

Sköll said:


> Yo (le) cepillo los dientes a Juan


 
Doesn't this sentence become

Se le cepillan los dientes.

where the indirect object pronoun is singular and the verb is plural? If you brush the teeth of several of your children, then the pronoun would be 'les'.


----------



## Sköll

yes it does


----------



## neal41

Sköll said:


> yes it does


 
I am unable to think of a real world situation which could be correctly described by "Se les cepilla los dientes."  Is there such a situation?  If there is no such situation, I would say that the sentence is syntactically incorrect or ungrammatical.  I recognize that these terms may not have exacly the same meaning for everyone.


----------



## Sköll

I honestly, don't know the answer to that. Obviously 'les' does not refer to a single person. But the construction is so usual that concordance is somehow lost in trying to make sense of the sentence. Some verbs are simply not used in passive. 

I remember a similar case with 'robar'.


----------



## neal41

Sköll said:


> I honestly, don't know the answer to that. Obviously 'les' does not refer to a single person. But the construction is so usual that concordance is somehow lost in trying to make sense of the sentence. Some verbs are simply not used in passive.
> 
> I remember a similar case with 'robar'.


 
There is a famous sentence attributed to Noam Chomsky "Colorless green ideas sleep furiously" which is said to be grammatical in the sense that it is routinely generatable by standard grammatical models for English. It would not, however, occur in any normal English conversation because of semantic considerations.

I don't think "Se les cepilla los dientes" is the same sort of sentence. This sentence fails precisely due to syntactic considerations like concordance and incorrect pronoun reference.


----------



## Sköll

neal41 said:


> I don't think "Se les cepilla los dientes" is the same sort of sentence.


Would you say "Se le cepilla(n) los dientes" would occur routinely?


----------



## swift

melasa said:


> The dental assistant asked the dad, "Are his teeth brushed." Meaning are they brushed at all "period," without emphasis on who, but just the fact, "Are his teeth brushed?"



En ese caso, lo más natural sería: ¿Se cepilla los dientes?, es decir, "¿se cepilla el niño los dientes?".



> I thought of, "¿Se les cepilla los dientes?"
> Is this sentence the correct translation for this?


No, no es correcto. Si se quisiera emplear una construcción pasiva, lo correcto sería: *¿Se le cepillan los dientes?*, ya que "le" es para una sola persona, la tercera del singular; "se les cepillan los dientes" sería apropiado si se estuviese hablando de varios niños. Además, ambas frases dan a entender que alguien más cepilla los dientes del niño.



Sköll said:


> ¿Tiene los dientes cepillados?



Esta sería correcta si lo que quiere saber es si el niño tiene los dientes cepillados en ese momento específico .



Sköll said:


> Would you say "Se le cepilla(n) los dientes" would occur routinely?



No lo creo. Lo más común sería en todo caso: ¿Le cepillan los dientes?

Saludos,


swift


----------



## neal41

swift said:


> Originally Posted by *Sköll*
> 
> 
> Would you say "Se le cepilla(n) los dientes" would occur routinely?
> 
> No lo creo. Lo más común sería en todo caso: ¿Le cepillan los dientes?


 
Supongamos que hablamos de un niño discapacitado que no puede cepillarse los dientes. Otra persona lo hace todos los dias. Creo que "¿Le cepillan los dientes?" es una oración impersonal y el sujeto es 'ellos' donde no sabemos precisamente quienes son 'ellos'. Tales oraciones son sumamente comunes en inglés y creo que en español son más comunes hoy en día que hace 50 años, probablemente a consecuencia de la influencia del inglés.

En el contexto que describí es aceptable "¿Se le cepillan los dientes?" como oración usando la pasiva refleja y con el mismo significado?


----------



## swift

neal41 said:


> Supongamos que hablamos de un niño discapacitado que no puede cepillarse los dientes. Otra persona lo hace todos los dias. [...] En el contexto que describí, ¿es aceptable "¿Se le cepillan los dientes?" como oración usando la pasiva refleja y con el mismo significado?



Hola Neal:

Tanto en el caso que describes como en cualquier otra situación en que el niño no pueda cepillarse los dientes por sí mismo (menor de cinco años, brazo fracturado o amputado, etc.), ese enunciado es totalmente válido.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## nv1962

In "se les cepilla los dientes" the "les" _could_ refer to the teeth.

I know, not the most straightforward case, but it's _possible_ - hence, not (necessarily) syntactically incorrect.


----------



## Pinairun

nv1962 said:


> In "se les cepilla los dientes" the "les" _could_ refer to the teeth.
> 
> I know, not the most straightforward case, but it's _possible_ - hence, not (necessarily) syntactically incorrect.


 
Se = pronombre marca de impersonal
les (a ellos/ellas) = objeto indirecto
cepilla = verbo
los dientes = objeto directo.

_Les_ no puede, pues, referirse a _dientes_. 

Podría ser un caso de repetición de objeto directo si dijera "Se *los* cepilla los dientes".


----------



## nv1962

Pues igualmente lo siento, pero al ser objeto indirecto, precisamente, "les"  _puede_ referirse a los propios dientes.

Lo dicho: no es una acepción de lo más corriente, pero _es_ perfectamente posible.

Editado para agregar, ya que una simple afirmación (entiéndase la mía) no sirve de gran ayuda en esta conversación: si se toma la bastante inusual situación de considerar "los dientes" seres conscientes de forma alguna, a los que p.ej. se "les hace" favores como el cepillarles (ya, que no voy por ahí) a los propios dientes, el "les" en "se les cepilla los dientes" se refiere a ellos. Insisto: es rebuscadísimo, y por ello harto improbable, pero _no es imposible_. Ergo: gramaticalmente es no incorrecto _de manera categórica_. Aunque no es plenamente idéntica, compárese la situación con "se les lava los cuerpos" en cuyo caso los "cuerpos" y las personas implícitas a las que se refiere con "les" coinciden.


----------



## Pinairun

> al ser objeto indirecto, precisamente, "les" _puede_ referirse a los propios dientes.


 
¿Cómo podría ser eso, por favor?


----------



## nv1962

Lo siento - edité la entrada después, al percatarme que la afirmación en sí no aclara mucho... Véase arriba pues.


----------



## Pinairun

Al niño los dientes se *los* cepilla su mamá, porque él todavía no sabe hacerlo solo.
Al niño los dientes se les (el leísmo no está admitido cuando el referente es inanimado) cepilla su mamá...

A los niños se les cepillan los dientes, porque ellos no pueden hacerlo. _Les _es objeto indirecto, pero se refiere a "niños".

Solo sería admitido el leísmo si, de algún modo (?), se personificara a los dientes. Pero, de todas formas, seguirían siendo el objeto directo.

O eso creo.
Un saludo


----------



## neal41

Según Butt and Benjamin (28.5.2)

a) Some speakers, and even some grammarians, accept sentences like _se vende manzanas_ as grammatical whereas the majority reject them, as we do, since in our view this is passive _se_ so one should say _se venden manzanas_.

Si se acepta "se vende manzanas", "se cepilla los dientes" es semejante. Luego podemos agregar 'les' para referirse a las personas que han sacado beneficio del hecho de que sus dientes han sido cepillados.


----------



## nv1962

Sólo para reseñar con un acentillo particular... y a modo de comentario, ya que lo previsible es que lo veamos igual, sea como sea:





Pinairun said:


> Solo sería admitido el leísmo si, de algún modo (?), se personificara a los dientes.


Y esa es precisamente la tesis que promuevo. O sea, que al menos en parte coincidimos.





> Pero, de todas formas, seguirían siendo el objeto directo.


Sería el caso cuando a nivel sintáctico se consideran _equivalentes en su función;_ según lo veo, no tienen la misma función "los dientes" y "les" - aunque curiosamente sí son (se refieren a) "la misma persona".

Sin duda, "los dientes" es objeto directo también en esa lectura. Y sin embargo, "les" tiene la función (y la apariencia) de objeto indirecto, en tal lectura. Y eso, aunque se refiera a lo mismo.

Que conste: soy yo mismo quien afirmo en primer lugar que es sumamente rebuscado. Aún así, digo que _no es imposible._

Creo.

Dicho todo esto: creo que sí estamos de acuerdo sobre las reglas a aplicar; algo es algo. Si acaso, hay "margen de diferencia" sobre cómo y dónde aplicarlas. Ay, pero cuánto nos divertimos con este juguete... 

(*Editado* para agregar aquí mi pleno acuerdo con la observación de Neil41)


----------

